# Rta for flavour recommendations



## TyTy (18/11/20)

Hey guys

I am currently looking at a few RTAs and really undecided on which 1 to get, I like the look of all of them but iv always been for flavour over everything I am looking at:

Juggerknot V2 
M25 fatality
Reload 26 

Havnt tried any of them And would like to get some advice on them or what you would think is best for flavour? Feel free to give advice on others not listed


----------



## CJB85 (18/11/20)

TyTy said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am currently looking at a few RTAs and really undecided on which 1 to get, I like the look of all of them but iv always been for flavour over everything I am looking at:
> 
> ...


They are very different RTAs, so the first question will be how much airflow you want? The JK and M25 are very airy, while the Reload is very restrictive... I find mine too restrictive with 3mm coils (and I prefer restrictive atties). The M25 is getting dated and I have a feeling the Violator from QP (getting launched on Friday) is going to be its update/upgrade.
Both the Relaod and JK have gotten extremely good reviews, but it will depend on which one will suit your style of vaping the best.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/11/20)

I forgot to add...
Remember that the JK 2 is big at 28mm, so make sure your mod can take it.
Also, I honestly find the flavour on my Blotto to be better than my Reload, add it to your list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TyTy (18/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> I forgot to add...
> Remember that the JK 2 is big at 28mm, so make sure your mod can take it.
> Also, I honestly find the flavour on my Blotto to be better than my Reload, add it to your list.


Thanks for the help 

Yeah Im currently on the blotto right now but I find it a little too restrictive for me so looking for more airflow, after looking at reviews I really like the sound of the jkv2 but I Havnt heard of the violator yet so will def check it out. How's the flavour on the juggerknot v2 comparing it to the blotto?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RiccoS (18/11/20)

Juggerknot V2 - I don't own one but have vaped on it and build it, out of the 3 listed I'll take this one.
M25 - Also very good, I loved mine but really a lot of airflow, and I mean really a lot. People will say but then close it off, why would you want to buy something with this much airflow if you need to just about close everything. Ultem insert like to fall out. Tiny oring in the top cap must be called forget me not, missing that oring will give you huge leaking headaches. 
Reload 26 - I owned my for about a month after which I gave up on flavour, really easy to build but what annoyed me the most was that it changed juice profiles. Some people love them but I still prefer the OG 24.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85 (18/11/20)

TyTy said:


> Thanks for the help
> 
> Yeah Im currently on the blotto right now but I find it a little too restrictive for me so looking for more airflow, after looking at reviews I really like the sound of the jkv2 but I Havnt heard of the violator yet so will def check it out. How's the flavour on the juggerknot v2 comparing it to the blotto?


Never had a chance to try the JK, but i am pretty sure it is going to be too airy for me. Bogan rated it as the best top airflow atty he’s ever tried though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RiccoS (18/11/20)

TyTy said:


> Thanks for the help
> 
> Yeah Im currently on the blotto right now but I find it a little too restrictive for me so looking for more airflow, after looking at reviews I really like the sound of the jkv2 but I Havnt heard of the violator yet so will def check it out. How's the flavour on the juggerknot v2 comparing it to the blotto?


If you feel the Blotto is restricted, scrap the Reload of your list. Although the Reload have a very smooth draw it is also very restricted, this is the main reason I bought mine, I like a restricted DL vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/11/20)

RiccoS said:


> If you feel the Blotto is restricted, scrap the Reload of your list. Although the Reload have a very smooth draw it is also very restricted, this is the main reason I bought mine, I like a restricted DL vape.


100%, Reload 26 is more restrictive than the Blotto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TyTy (18/11/20)

Thanks guys much appreciated

I found the flavour on the og reload and blotto outstanding but I prefer more airflow as those are too restricted for me

Def keen on the juggerknot though after jai haze review and bogan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (18/11/20)

TyTy said:


> Thanks guys much appreciated
> 
> I found the flavour on the og reload and blotto outstanding but I prefer more airflow as those are too restricted for me
> 
> Def keen on the juggerknot though after jai haze review and bogan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## swisscheese (19/11/20)

Just my tuppence. I have a Fatality and Reload, but haven't touched them since getting hold of a Kylin Mini 2 RTA. Awesome flavour with only a single coil (40w) so it's not thirsty and tank capacity is decent. The only subjective con is a threaded fill cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/11/20)

swisscheese said:


> Just my tuppence. I have a Fatality and Reload, but haven't touched them since getting hold of a Kylin Mini 2 RTA. Awesome flavour with only a single coil (40w) so it's not thirsty and tank capacity is decent. The only subjective con is a threaded fill cap.


I bought my wife two Kylin Minis and the are pretty damn awesome. Definitely needs a little tweaking in terms of coils if you don’t like vaping high wattages (the included fused clapton is a monster coil). It wicks easily, fantastic flavour and is a really cheap option. LOADS of airflow if you need it and can be turned down to much more restrictive if you prefer that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/11/20)

Can I add another contender here? The Rebirth RTA. I have a M25 fatality and used it daily as a replacement to my old Manta (which I used to love) as the flavour was definitely better (very airy though, so you need to play with the intakes until you get your sweet spot). Then I got myself the Rebirth and since I got that I put my M25 fatality aside and forgot about it. I love my Rebirth so much in fact that I am running two of them at the same time, one with my dessert profiles and one with my fruits. Cannot really speak towards the JK V2 as I do not own one and have not tried it either, and I had a OG Reload 24 which was really good, but I preferred my Manta back in the day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TOXOT (19/11/20)

My experience with these RTAs.

In terms of airflow
Fatality qp25 is like inhale as much as you can, just less than aromamizer.
Juggerknot v2 is airy again but you feel the turbulence after 1 second. And you feel empty air at first because air needs to hit coils.
Reload 26 is one of the most restrictive TAF I have ever tried.

In terms of flavor they are very close, I'm listing them in terms of how I feel every single taste in flavor
Reload 26 with 2.5mm built
Juggerknot v2 again with 2.5mm built
Fatality no limit for coils up to 3.5mm I guess (haven't tried 3.5mm though, my built is 3mm)

Since it's mentioned above posts I would categorize Blotto at same level with Reload 26 in terms of flavor and restrictiveness.

In my 7 years experience of vaping I would rate Reload 24mm (The first Reload) is the best allrounder DL RTA ever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## swisscheese (19/11/20)

if you're keen to try the Fatality, mine is gathering dust in its box. No bubble glass (only straight) but you are welcome to it. Conditions are: You cover the fedex charge, and don't sell. If you don't like then PIF. You can DM or whatsapp me on 0828717434.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

